# Is this fish species cool or what?



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

man, I definitely gonna get one of these. Can grow up to 4 metres!!!







It's illegal here but hell it'll be worth the risks.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

juvi pic


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats a FUC#IN alegator. Hahhahaha














Crazy a$$ fish. What is it called?

~Dj


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

it's aligator gars (Atractosteus spatula) they have it in my LFS


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

While aligator gars are very rare, this similar species is not


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Related to needle nose gar?

~Dj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HOYL f*cking sh*t. Is there an article with that pic, nipme? God damn man thats what the f*ck i want a 10 foot gator gar in a 50 foot pond in my backyard so i can throw cats in there and sh*t


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

different genus and species. needle nose or Wrestling halfbeak is _Dermogenys pusilla_







and they come from asian continent


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

those are hella nice but damn they get hugeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!wicked teeth


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

alligator gars can weigh up to 300 pounds. can you handle that?


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> HOYL f*cking sh*t. Is there an article with that pic, nipme? God damn man thats what the f*ck i want a 10 foot gator gar in a 50 foot pond in my backyard so i can throw cats in there and sh*t


 I forgot where I got the pics from but do search on Yahoo for _Atractosteus spatula_ They have many sites about these fckn monsters...







U gonna a need big ass tank 900 gallon tank to keep them!!! Solitary fish like arowana, and are known to leap out off water very often! DONT PUT YOUR TANK W/ THESE IN NEXT TO YOUR BED!!!!!!!


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> alligator gars can weigh up to 300 pounds. can you handle that?


 The one i've seen at my LFS was only about 40 inches. I'll build a pond when they get too big for my aquarium.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.earthwave.org/gar2.htm


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > alligator gars can weigh up to 300 pounds. can you handle that?
> ...


 that would be cool have them in an outdoor pond...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> different genus and species. needle nose or Wrestling halfbeak is _Dermogenys pusilla_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have 2 halfbeaks


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

BiteMeNipMe said:


> man, I definitely gonna get one of these. Can grow up to 4 metres!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thereis no way in hell i would be holding that thing like that smiling in over waistline full of water thats just stupid hope it bite the sh*t outta him


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Right now, some lurking idiot is going to his LFS to buy one as a juvi and put in a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is one ugly fish.but that mouth would make a great back scrather


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW you would need a huge huge huge tank for that one :smile:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Heres one at the Belle Isle Aquarium in Detroit
Allagator gar
Nice fishy
Gar are actually big pussycats and not at all aggressive
Though if your actually thinking of getting an Alligator gar (The real one)
you need your head examined, as you will never be able to fully care for it,
and it is deluding yourself to think otherwise,

Most gar in the Trade called Allagator are really Lepidososteus platyrhinchus
The Flordia spotted gar, these fish are quite sutable to keep if you have a decient sized tank
Decient being 100 gallon or more, 
note in the pic at The Belle isle aquarium
their is a Flordia gar swimming below the Allagator, that Flordia is full grown and has lived in the
same tank for six years, it is only 2 1/2 foot long


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's HUGE!

Are you serious about buying one?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Heres one at the Belle Isle Aquarium in Detroit
> Allagator gar
> Nice fishy
> Gar are actually big pussycats and not at all aggressive
> ...


 sorry cant see anything that big and with teeth like that being a p*ssy cat maybe eating one lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he's just saying that if the fish is any bigger than the gar's mouth, the gar will prolly be timid towards it


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> he's just saying that if the fish is any bigger than the gar's mouth, the gar will prolly be timid towards it


 how many fish larger than his mouth in the pic? not many lol


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Alligator gar primarily eat Gizzard shad, wounded or dead fish,
and prey of oppertunity
things are real pussys they do not fight they run, even at 
seven foot, gars are not aggressive fish at all
Big toothy grin yes, Violence or aggression NOPE,
they would prefer to cudle up and be friendly before 
thinking about a fight


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whats a gizzard shad?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Gizzard shad are a type of Herring they are common fish
throughout the range of the Gator gar, Studies on Gator gar have
shown this fish to be it's favorite food making up a majority of it's
diet, heres a link for a Picture
http://www.state.ia.us/dnr/organiza/fwb/fi...rd/gzs-card.htm


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i got this gar description off that same site:

http://www.state.ia.us/dnr/organiza/fwb/fi...il/garfamil.htm


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I had one in a 60 gal. It never got bigger than 12 inches. And i had him over 3 years. And that fish was never stressed. He ate 60 feeders a week. I traded him for a 7 inch gold spilo.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> These fierce predators are among our most vicious fishes, and will attack nearly any fish in their path.


Quote from the Iowa DNR site

Thats ammusing and far from reality,
Here are some links to gar sites
Save the gar
Gar Anglers sporting society


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Long, bullet-shaped fish with sharp teeth often use their teeth to slash and wound, then go back to eat the wounded fish. This is because this type of body shape is good for acceleration and speed going straight ahead (ex.- barracuda). They aren't as maneuverable side to side. Therefore, I would tend to think that they need these teeth for feeding purposes, and not to kill anything in their path.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my lfs has one it his show tank its over 1' long 
dixon


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

hmmm.....illegal?? so where do u live pal?address? best time of arrest??








jk


----------

